# I have green feet for a reason



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

This young man came in the same day, from the same body of water, with the same kind of symtoms as the Black Neck Stilt, he had gone to ground, couldn't stand or walk, and had a really bad G.I. infection just like the little Stilt he was almost a goner. He is a juvenile Snowy Egret, he is responding well to the anti-biotics, good food, safe place and is back up and walking on his own now. It looks like he will make a full recovery. Notice the green feet and long scraggly toes. The way this fellow works is he stands in the water with those toes partially buried in the mud or sand, then he wiggles those green toes around and makes them look like worms moving in the muck or sand, as soon as an unsuspecting minow or small fish comes up and tries to grab a bite of worm for lunch - whammo - the fish becomes this fellows lunch. Green feet can be quite an advantage.

NAB 










Look at those toes - be hard for any red-blooded minow to pass up that for lunch.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, I'm so happy you folks could save him. What do you think is in the water that's causing this sickness?


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*We rarely find out*



Lady Tarheel said:


> Nab, I'm so happy you folks could save him. What do you think is in the water that's causing this sickness?


We barely have enough time in the day and resources to care for the patients, just can't do detective work, we have to leave that up to the various animal control, NDOW folks and cops, ususally it is some kind of bacteria breakout and infection amongst the feeder fish or algea, sometimes caused by people dumping garbage/lawn clippings/horse poop/dead animals/RV holding tanks etc. into the water. 

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi NAB,

What a beautiful Egret, he was definitely designed to be a fish magnet, huh?  


Yep, it is usually some kind of waste product that causes problems for our wildlife.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

My goodness, Nab!!! You sure live in and around a birdie paradise (as far as different kinds of birds) !!

I'm so sorry to hear about these birds getting sick! 

Is there an organization that can test that water?

Another lovely bird! Green feet! Never saw green feet before! (luckily, I'm no minnow or that could have been my LAST view!!)  

Keep up the GREAT work!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Really beautiful bird - who would have thought he goes fishing with his toes!  Sure hope his recovery is quick and uneventful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Truly a stunning bird, Nab. I see them from time to time at the duck pond and never really noticed their feet .. thanks for pointing them out!

There was a tiny little stilt at the pond this afternoon .. they tend to show up when it's going to rain .. same for the gulls. I'll have to look up what kind of stilt it is .. it's much, much smaller than the one you have but also black and white. When it's pouring rain, there will be dozens and dozens of gulls at the duck pond and usually 12-20 of the little black and white stilts .. it's a real treat to see and hear them .. very different vocalization.

Terry


----------

